

Git from the Bottom-Up by John Wiegley [pdf] - punchagan
http://ftp.newartisans.com/pub/git.from.bottom.up.pdf

======
desigooner
FYI the Scribd version requires a subscription for one to download the
document.

------
fdb
This article is what made me grok Git. I show it to people who are new to Git
instead of a standard reference manual, because I believe this material makes
you much more self-reliant.

------
vahidR
Short, easy to follow, well designed and very "precise" tutorial. Thanks for
sharing !!

------
mathgladiator
Looks real good on the kindle; thanks for sharing.

~~~
tmachinecharmer
wow! this will be the first thing that I am going to read on 'my' "new" kindle
:)

------
nobodyzzz
maybe anyone has epub version?

~~~
dpatru
<http://ftp.newartisans.com/pub/git.from.bottom.up.pdf>

~~~
sigzero
I hope the rest of the year goes like this. I was just looking at git clients
for the Mac and how to use git from th command line. w00t!

